

2 years of the Hacker News London meetup - coderholic
http://www.coderholic.com/2-years-of-hnlondon/

======
andrewmcdonough
Thanks for all your hard work guys. It's one of the few meetups I try to
attend every month, and I've seen some excellent talks over the years, and met
some really interesting people. Highlights for me were Joel Spolsky, Eben
Upton, and being proved wrong about Shed Simove! Good luck with your move to
the valley Ben, and thanks to Dmitri and Steve for keeping it going.

------
singular
I remember when it was just a bunch of geeks hanging out in the back of a
pub... now look what it's become! :-)

Major congrats to Ben and Dmitri for all their hard work on the meetup. Great
work.

------
hazelnut
I was studying one year in London and went to almost all Hacker News Meetups
there. It was fantastic that these kind of events are possible. Well done and
thanks to you both!

------
the_mitsuhiko
Is it that hard to avoid stealing someone else's stylesheet unmodified? That's
exactly the same stylesheet I had on my blog until a few days ago:
[https://github.com/mitsuhiko/lucumr/blob/8ca68485ca230f772b0...](https://github.com/mitsuhiko/lucumr/blob/8ca68485ca230f772b04c30e48722b54465592ec/static/style.css)

Makes me grumpy :-/

~~~
citricsquid
Your site appears to be open source and you haven't mentioned anywhere that it
isn't okay for someone to use your code. Your repository doesn't have a
license or mention if it's okay for people to re-use elements, but I (and the
OP too?) would assume that if it's open source (unless otherwise stated) it's
free for anyone to use whatever. He probably should have given credit, but I
don't think it would be considered "stealing".

~~~
wtn
By a reasonable reading, the linked repo is BSD licensed (see
lucumr/about.rst).

If author didn't intend for some files in the repo to be BSD licensed, he
should be more explicit.

~~~
the_mitsuhiko
What? The only thing with BSD it says is this:

> All of the open source stuff I work on is BSD licensed which means you can
> do with it whatever you want.

Nothing about the website is open source work. It says that _if_ I make
something open source it's BSD licensed. You can spot open source work because
it comes with a license file that has an open source license in it. The
website does not.

------
zacharycohn
As the person who started the Hacker News Seattle Meetups and just celebrated
our 1-year birthday... major props to Ben and Dmitri. I've talked with Dmitri
a bunch of times and gotten advice on the Seattle meetup, and you guys really
do a great job. :)

------
coderholic
It's been a fantastic 2 years! The next event will be on Aug 23rd. See
[http://www.meetup.com/HNLondon/events/77825522/?a=ea1_grp...](http://www.meetup.com/HNLondon/events/77825522/?a=ea1_grp&rv=ea1)
for details.

